# What does your hunting lic. cost?



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I just bought my hunting license for this upcoming year. In NY it runs from Oct first till Sept 30th. This year my Sportmens license (Small game hunting, Fishing, big game hunting) was $47.00. Appling for a Doe permit was an extra $10.00. You could apply for two permits in different managment areas but did not guarentee you would get one. I did not get one for area 9P but did get one for 8G (right behind my house). Anyways it cost me $57.00. If I wanted to hunt Turkey, bow, or muzzeleloading it would have cost more. Upwards of $98.00 for the year. What does a license cost in your area?


----------



## TurnerHill (Jun 8, 2009)

$44.

Another $16 for turkey, one tage each for spring and fall.

Another $16 for pheasant.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

In Oklahoma a combination fishing/hunting license with a $5.00 legacy permit comes out to $37.00 This doesn't include deer or turkey tags which cost $20 for each deer tag and $10 for each turkey tag. 

However, for the first time Cherokee indian tribe has on their website that if you are cherokee and live in the 14 county Cherokee reservation you no longer have to buy a hunting or fishing license. From what I hear this isn't going to well with the state game department. So it's gonna be interesting to see what happens this coming deer season with so many people who have cherokee blood in them.


----------



## raybait1 (Sep 30, 2006)

$68 for Texas super combo. That includes everything. Hunting, fishing, salt, fresh, everything.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

as long as they are on cherokee land all the state can do is ---- & moan. if they go off the res though they can burn their @$$.

resident comprehensive hunting here is $30. it gets you general hunting, big game (6 deer at least two antlerless, 1 bear, 2 wild boar & 2 turkey) archery, muzzleloader, state waterfowl stamp & state land access. another $10 gets my military base permit for Cherry Point.


----------



## Wis Bang (Feb 20, 2009)

PA $32.50 for small game, spring/fall turkey, antlered deer w/ muzzleloader [$11.00] added. 

Cost $6.50 for the two, WMU specific, anterless permits I got [need one for October muzzleloader] though an unfilled buck tag can be used for either sex statewide during the winter flintlock season...


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Small Game and Fishing $19
Trout Permit $7
Trapping Permit $10
Spring Turkey Permit $17
Fall Turkey Permit $13
Archery Deer and Turkey $19
Archery Antlerless Deer Permit $7
Firearms Any Deer Permit $17
Firearms Antlerless Permit $7
Managed Deer Hunting Permit $17

big rockpile


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I buy the Wisconsin Conversation Patron License, on line covers every permit, license, tag, stamp, etc, except the federal waterfowl stamp.
$165 bucks.
Fill it out once, on line, don't have to pick up application, remember submission dates, just pick up the mail, stuff shows up..........


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Don't cost me nothing. Kansas over 65 don't need a licence to hunt or fish. Migratory birds require federal stamp, deer require landowner permit of $10.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I paid $250 for a LIFETIME hunting and fishing license............

30 years ago!!


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

I have lifetime hunting and fishing in Oklahoma My lifetime hunting was a $100.00 when they first started selling. I have a permit under# under 100, one of the first. Combo was 150. I could not afford the combo. at that time and later bought fishing when I could afford it. I have not bought a license since that time, which was a long time ago. I am now over 65 and don't need it now. My grandson bought his lifetime H/F (he was 12) and he will not need a license of any kind but Migatory I think. It did cost $750.00 now. I think if you trap you can get the tags you need for the skins free. It is a great deal for the state and hunter?fisherman


----------



## grimm_mojo (Dec 30, 2007)

my hunting liscense for small game was 20 cant rember what deer tag is it ranges from 10-20 dollars i think


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

these are current michigan fees

general hunting fees










this year you can get five doe tags and buy two per day. with a combo tag you can get a total of 7 tags total. 
(5 doe + combo (two tags) = 7 )
our combo is good in archery for two does or bucks and in firearm its only bucks. one tag is restricted the other not.
unrestricked is a 3" spike or better and the restricted is 4 or more points on one side.

turkey, Bear and Elk are by drawing ($4 per drawing) any surplus can be sold through a dealer though that doesnt ever happen.
with elk at least. the elk hunt is pretty restrictive and controlled.

There will be 360 elk and 11,473 bear hunting licenses available for the 2009 hunting seasons.

Only Michigan residents are eligible to apply for an elk license ($100 for the license). Bear licenses are available for both residents and nonresidents; however, no more than two percent of licenses in any bear management unit will be issued to nonresidents.

Spring Turkey Application $4.00 
Spring Turkey Resident $15.00 
Spring Turkey Senior (residents only) $6.00 
Spring Turkey Nonresident* $69.00
Leftover Spring Turkey Resident $15.00
Leftover Spring Turkey Senior $6.00
Leftover Spring Turkey Nonresident $69.00
OTC Spring Turkey Resident Guaranteed Hunt (Hunt No. 234) $15.00
OTC Spring Turkey Senior Guaranteed Hunt (Hunt No. 234) $6.00
OTC Spring Turkey Nonresident Guaranteed Hunt (Hunt No. 234) $69.00
Apprentice Spring Turkey Resident $15.00
Apprentice Spring Turkey Senior (residents only) $6.00
Apprentice Spring Turkey Nonresident* $69.00
Apprentice OTC Spring Turkey Resident Guaranteed Hunt (Hunt No. 234) $15.00
Apprentice OTC Spring Turkey Senior Guaranteed Hunt (Hunt No. 234) $6.00
Apprentice OTC Spring Turkey Nonresident Guaranteed Hunt (Hunt No. 234) $69.00
Apprentice Leftover Spring Turkey Resident $15.00
Apprentice Leftover Spring Turkey Senior $6.00
Apprentice Leftover Spring Turkey Nonresident $69.00



Resident Bear License $15.00
Senior Bear License (65) $6.00
Nonresident Bear License $150.00
Lifetime Comprehensive Bear License Holders Free
APC Resident Bear License $15.00
APC Senior Bear License $6.00
APC Nonresident Bear License $150.00
APC Lifetime Comprehensive Bear License Holders Free

this year they have a new drawing

The Pure Michigan Hunt is a new multi-species hunting opportunity. Three lucky hunters will be selected by random drawing for the opportunity to purchase special hunting licenses for elk, bear, antlerless deer, and turkey (spring and fall seasons). Licenses will be valid during any open season for each of these species during the 2010 license year. Pure Michigan hunters will also have first selection of hunting sites during the reserved hunt period at any managed waterfowl area. 

fishing fees










can you tell we have a lot of rules here and it can be pretty expensive too. more so if you dont follow the rules!


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

License for deer and other animals is 24.00yr...but I can only get 115 deer a yr for that


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I paid $250 for a LIFETIME hunting and fishing license............
> 
> 30 years ago!!


 You were wise,I have bought Sportsmans license for that thirty years thats 40 per year x 30 yrs = 1200 bucks. From now on its county hunting plus big game 10 + 10 = 20 bucks per year. Which I just hunt my own land now and really don't need the license except big game,not sure about that. eb


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

My hunting and fishing license is free. Disabled Vet. I have to have a harvest record for some things like king salmon, moose and brown bear.

Hunting moose this weekend. If a legal one walks within 100 yards of the cabin, it is TOAST!


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

mmmmm toasted moose..... is that anthing like chit on a shingle?


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

raybait1 said:


> $68 for Texas super combo. That includes everything. Hunting, fishing, salt, fresh, everything.


same here...have to get the super & will have my duck stamp mailed to me...dove starts in the morning:banana02::banana02::banana02:


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

sucks tho...Texas lifetime went up from $1000 to $1800...knew i should have saved up & got it before it went up


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Which I just hunt my own land now and really don't need the license except big game,not sure about that. eb


You dont need any license on your own land, but you still have to report big game kills.
You can get the "report card" free from any license agent:

https://www.ncwildlife.org/License/License_Requirements.htm#exceptions



> An individual exempt from the requirements of a hunting license must obtain a &#8220;Big Game Harvest Report Card&#8221; from theWildlife Resources Commission or a wildlife service agent, at no charge, when exercising the privileges of big game hunting.


----------



## mainelybees (Jan 6, 2009)

Regular hunting = 21.00
Archery = 21.00
Muzzleloader = 13.00
Bear permit = 27.00
Crossbow = 25.00
Expanded archery: Antlerless = 12.00 Antlered = 32.00
Nighttime coyote permit = 4.00
Migratory waterfowl state = 7.50
Pheasant permit = 17.00
Turkey permit = 20.00 fall and spring


Or we can buy a Superpack license for 200.00 which covers all the above except the Expanded archery, Antlered. 
But also includes Fishing as well.

Almost becoming another rich man sport.

David


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

No license, jist shoot the trespassing varmits..:viking:


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Not into hunting anymore. But renewed the ol' fishin lic. at the NYS fair yesterday and cost $5.00 just one of the (very few) bennies of being over 65and living in NY. 
Very surprised since Patterson (NY's gov) just jacked up most all the other fees in the state.....


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Another NYer so the price are the same as JJ quoted. Cheesed me off as I had a $100 limit so I had to make a choice between a trapping & muzzeloading tag. I do more trapping than muzzleloading so figured I'd go that way for now as I can always add tags later if need be. Think the total was $98 or $99.


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

In NY $88 covers my supersportsman lience. Small game, turkey, 1 bear 1 reg. buck, 1 eithersex bow/muzz tag, 1 antlerless only bow/muzz tag, a lotto for up to two doe tags for reg season, and a fishing liecence. Was $68 last year but now the state is broke.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

$136 for sportsman in TN. That covers everything but a $15 federal duck stamp.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

New Jersey

Senior (65 and older) Resident firearm- $15.50
Senior bow, Resident $16.50

Turkey permit $21.00
Deer permit firearm(doe) $28.00 
Deer permit Buck, must have doe permit $28.00
Deer permit bow (doe) $28.00
Deer permit Buck ( must have doe permit $28.00

There are other stamps and permits for muzzleloader and migratory wildfowl. We are a socialist state.


----------



## cowcreekgeeks (Mar 5, 2009)

Resident landowners in WV are exempt from purchasing licenses as long as they hunt on their own land.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Disabled Vet %0% and above in Texas all the licenses are FREE. As for deer there are no "antlerless" permits. Our limit is 5 and they would be very happy if you shot all 5 as does.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

New York is going to take it on the chin next year. They are selling lifetime lic. like their aint no tomarrow. Lots of money this year. Not much after that.


----------

